# Indoor Bicycle Trainer



## Gigs (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I'd like to get an indoor bike trainer to help me work on my endurance on the bike (and deal with getting my butt used to the bicycle seat, still). 

Can anyone recommend anything here? I have a Specialized Safire mountain bike, and also a Scott P6 hybrid bike. I assumed I would use the Scott bike in an indoor trainer, so as to not put the wear on my Specialized. Are all bike trainers created equally? I see prices ranging from $60 - $400. If I go with a cheap one, am I able to adjust the gears/tension easily, to help me practice climbing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Several years ago, I shared a CycleOps Wind trainer with my roommate. It worked well, and I could get a good workout on it. I could stand and stomp on the pedals and it wouldn't wobble at all. Main issue is that it was LOUD. If you're in an apartment that isn't well insulated, you may annoy the neighbors. If not, it's reasonably priced... just be prepared to crank the tunes to drown the loud "WHIRRRR".


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

magnetic or fluid trainers are much more quiet. 
You'll want to put a slick tire on the back of whatever bike you use.
For a training program, you might check out what LyndaW offers:
http://lwcoaching.com/?page_id=11


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Fluid trainers in my experience tend to be a little quieter than magnetic trainers, but I don't believe they often have a tension adjuster. I've never had any problems just using my harder gears on the bike with my fluid trainer. 

The thing with trainers is that your sit bones will definitely take a worse beating than on the road/trail. You don't stop for breaks (stop lights/signs, trail intersections, top/bottom of climbs, little rises in terrain, etc.). So, try to make sure you keep the blood flowing a little by standing for short stints every few minutes! 

Try some trainer videos (I used to use Carmichael Training Systems MTB DVD, but now often just follow an interval program in the winter on the trainer). Last winter I was doing up to 2 hours and multiple times outlasted Jason "Bourne" movies  Whatever keeps you occupied!


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

The cycleops are loud in my experience. Also, invest in a cheap back wheel with slick tire that you can just change out when you want to use your bike on the trainer.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i picked up a cycleops mag trainer on craigslist for $100. with some adjustments to the flywheel, it's much quieter now, and with a slick tire, the only noise is the tire - which is minimal compared to what it was.


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Mar 16, 2006)

We bought a spin bike when I quit the gym. I avoid the sore bottom by alternating my routine by song. Sitting spin, Standing climb, sitting climb but not so much that I blow out my knee. Repeat, again and again! I like the dedicated spon bike more than the trainers but it is an investment.


----------



## Shanonn (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm also considering picking up an indoor trainer, the HB has suggested CycleOps, he's had one before and said it's a good investment.


----------



## brandthin (May 17, 2013)

i'm glad i'm not the only one that needs a little bit of help deciding on an indoor bike trainer. I'm pretty new into cycling but i've really started to love it, which is why I think I need an indoor bike trainer now, I'm addicted!! I've been looking around and I need some suggestions, I found this site Best Indoor Bike Trainer, Stands, Mats, Risers 2013 Review and I really like the Forza F-2 Model and I was curious if any of you guys have had experience with that model or forza and if it's a pretty reliable brand. any help would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I've used both magnetic trainers and fluid based trainers. I found that the fluid based trainer gave a more realistic feel than magnetic trainer, but if you get the magnetic trainer dialed-in they work just fine. Ditto the need for road tire/slick tire. You can also get a front tire block, but honestly a phone book works just as well. This will allow you simulate climbing positions. I also second the need for trainer DVDs or a nice collection of ski/bike porn. I'm currently trainer bound and I'll alternate CTS mt bike/climbing/climbing 2 DVD workouts. Plus I've watched Off Road to Athens and 24 Hour Solo enough times to have them memorized!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

While necessary for some, riding a trainer instead of a bike outside is pretty un-fun. Personally I would suggest taking the same money and spending it on lights and clothing for year-round riding. Anyone in the vicinity of Barre VT can take an old low-mileage cateye trainer off my hands (free to mtbr women, pm me) ; I just sold the old road bike off it and it's ready to go on craigslist soon.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I found the Sufferfest videos this winter: what a hoot! They are so much better than any of the "coach clipboard" ones. "I will beat my asss today to kick yours tomorrow" is their motto. The music is great, they use race footage (MTB and road) and really fun stuff to keep you going. "C'mon, you going to let Alberto Contador beat you up the pass?Don't puke yet..." And similar. Where I live there's always a few month where snow and ice really limit outdoors riding.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Absolutely right. I forgot to mention that you must also save some money for studded tires. Or maybe a fatbike to ride the snowmobile trails.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Trainers can be a necessary evil sometimes. I'm considering just leaving my mine in Afghanistan when I redeploy b/c I never want to ride it again!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> While necessary for some, riding a trainer instead of a bike outside is pretty un-fun. Personally I would suggest taking the same money and spending it on lights and clothing for year-round riding. Anyone in the vicinity of Barre VT can take an old low-mileage cateye trainer off my hands (free to mtbr women, pm me) ; I just sold the old road bike off it and it's ready to go on craigslist soon.


That's all fine and dandy, but how about when the trails look like this?










For an idea of how high the water is (trail goes under that bridge), I'm about 6' tall and I can reach up just to the top of that concrete wall. Regular heavy rains at that time pretty much made road riding impossible as well.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Yeah, that's a problem! Clearly you need a packraft:
from protect yourself


----------

